# ASM Metals Handbook Vol13.



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2010)

VOLUME 13
CORROSION​ 
see attached link
http://rapidshare.com/files/30268045/ASM_Metals_Handbook__Vol_13.pdf


----------

